# Cancellara Watts/Vo2 During the Last Climbs???



## jldickerson3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anybody know or know how to calculate Cancellara's watts/Vo2 during the last laps climbs? Fabs is a big dude, 80kg/176lbs, and he was ripping the legs off reputed climbers like the lil piccolo prince Cunego, half french-half belge 75% awesome Gilbert, and maybe racing next week-maybe in Italian jail Valverde on the climbs. I know he can put out some amazing wattage (hence TT Champ), but seriously being able to crack it open on those last climbs is phenomenal!


----------



## eddya (Aug 7, 2009)

Short of asking the big man himself one can only wave hands and pull some numbers out of a hat. As a hand-wavey argument, Gustav Larsson's one hour power output is documented as being ~470 watts, or a power-to-weight ratio of around 6.1, assuming a weight of 77 kg. Cance's hour power output, considering roughly equal aerodynamics, would probably be north of this figure, or in excess of 490 watts, which again we arrive at using his average TT speed (51.6 km/h), and a sprinkling of bike calculator.com. Add in some more handwaving, a 260+ km course, Cance sitting in for most of the entire duration of the race last Sunday, the last lap probably saw an average power output in excess of 470 watts. There, now take all this hand-waving with a very large grain of salt.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the answer is: un-effing-real.

there's a pic on Pez of those guys going up the big hill on the last lap... their expressions tell the story.


----------



## eddya (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it this one? https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/photos/races09/worlds09/worlds09menrr-ohmy.jpg


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

eddya said:


> Is it this one? https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/photos/races09/worlds09/worlds09menrr-ohmy.jpg


yep..


----------

